# My views on Jay Naylors Works (WARNING: OPINIONS!)



## SolDirix (Nov 27, 2014)

I have always been a fan of Jay Naylor's works. He was very popular for his webcomics and his distinctive artstyle. Despite me being more of a feral furry, Jay Naylor's art style and characters influenced me more into the bi-pedal furry fandom than I have before.

His first webcomic series, known as Better Days, is a story about two characters, known as Fisk and Lucy, who grow up and live their lives through drama, conflict, and more drama. His second webcomic series, known as Original Life, was a bit less serious and more comedy oriented. He has done many other smaller works as well, mainly geared towards more adult audiences (porn ).

However, as Jay Naylor's work has continued over the years, I have started to greatly lose interest in his works. I have always enjoyed Better Days for it's drama and suspense. I was always at the edge of my seat, wondering what would happen next. It actually had a story that was mainly focused around the main characters that eventually built up to their lifestyles as adults.

Original Life, wasn't as exciting or suspenseful in my opinion. It seemed to focus less on the main characters, and seemed to tread off in random directions. The story will focus on a few characters in a specific situation for about a few pages, and then will veer off to another group of characters in a different situation. Sure, it does tend to go back to the main characters (Fisk and Elizabeth's children), but much less so. It feels like I am less at the edge of my seat and always feeling like I have nearly seen the last of the characters. And when they do come back, I tend to barely recognize them.

I'm not saying this is a bad thing. I just seem to like drama and more involved story lines much more. Original Life most certainly has its charm, as well as a few subtle nods to Calvin and Hobbes which I enjoyed. It just isn't my cup of tea.

Another thing that I wasn't too fond of was Jay Naylor's new art style.

I always loved the way Jay Naylor would make his characters look so cool and sharp-edged in the older webcomics. Personally, I always seem to love stuff that is cool/dark/scary/edgy etc. It really helped pull me into the webcomic series.

Jay Naylor's new characters haven't changed much, but it was enough to make me not like them nearly as much. Jay Naylor's new characters tend to have more of a 'cute' look. The characters tend to look a bit more, err, pudgy? Mainly around the face. They seem a bit more rounded off, and have bigger noses, with feet that are practically stubs. Again, I will stress... this is just my opinion, but I really don't like this new character change XD.

These character changes started about towards the end of the Better Days series. I can clearly see that this is meant to reflect the transition from a drama filled life of the two main characters, into something less serious. The new characters have more of a humer-esque sort of quality, which actually goes good with the nature of the new comic series.

And that is my opinion on Jay Naylor's works. What do you think about his works? Do you like his new characters and stories, or should he go back a bit further to sticking to his roots? Please leave a comment below ^^.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2014)

Is he like some porn comic guy you furries like?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> Is he like some porn comic guy you furries like?


ED sums him up, as well as they do his literary heroin(e).


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 27, 2014)

Jay Naylor is more or less irrelevant these days.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 27, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> ED sums him up, as well as they do his literary heroin(e).


 will look when I am home... I just heard him from a female friend as "some rapie porn dude obsessed with cheating" or something.


----------



## Namba (Nov 27, 2014)

He's a solid artist, but I feel he could be doing so much more these days than porn.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

Looked him up. Meh.. all his anime inspired characters look very similar to me. They look like children. I like more of the funny animal style but that's just me.
Looks like he put his comic on hiatus anyway.


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 27, 2014)

Namba said:


> He's a solid artist, but I feel he could be doing so much more these days than porn.



yeah, I wish I could see more of his original rated T work. I'm sad to hear that his work is on a hiatus.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 27, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6283754/

I can understand him wanting to take a break.
regardless, completing 1200 comics is an impressive amount of work.


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 27, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/6283754/
> 
> I can understand him wanting to take a break.
> regardless, completing 1200 comics is an impressive amount of work.



Yeah i'd feel pretty sick doing that many comics XD. I can barely do a few without losing my patience .


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 27, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> will look when I am home... I just heard him from a female friend as "some rapie porn dude obsessed with cheating" or something.



that just about sums him up, hes done it all really, the guy has done so many fetishes too. he may as well be known as the furry rule 34 guy. but yeah i like his work (the SFW one keep in mind), but yeah 1200 comics is hell of a lot. you kinda have to respect the guy for working so hard. But like others said, he's pretty out of the picture. The real question is WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO FIX THE DAMN ZOOPHOBIA WEBSITE!!!!!!!!
I WANNA READ THOSE COMICS AGAIN AND WHY ISNT IT A REAL TV SHOW YET!!!!?????


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 27, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> that just about sums him up, hes done it all really, the guy has done so many fetishes too. he may as well be known as the furry rule 34 guy. but yeah i like his work (the SFW one keep in mind), but yeah 1200 comics is hell of a lot. you kinda have to respect the guy for working so hard. But like others said, he's pretty out of the picture. The real question is WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO FIX THE DAMN ZOOPHOBIA WEBSITE!!!!!!!!
> I WANNA READ THOSE COMICS AGAIN AND WHY ISNT IT A REAL TV SHOW YET!!!!?????



Yeah, well there are plenty of other artists out there to take in the limelight. Jay had his moments. I'm just having a hard time finding any other artists that currently make stuff like his.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2014)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> The real question is WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO FIX THE DAMN ZOOPHOBIA WEBSITE!!!!!!!!
> I WANNA READ THOSE COMICS AGAIN AND WHY ISNT IT A REAL TV SHOW YET!!!!?????


  She's made an appearance on FA within the last week, having been on hiatus from most online activity for months. It doesn't guarantee anything, but it's at least a good sign


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 27, 2014)

Downright Straight Porn.

It's refreshing to see something that I don't normally look for.
+watch


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2014)

He's a really really good artist.
I like the way he writes too, although his morals and views on things are questionable in his works.
Regardless, I like his work.


Shadow Jaeger said:


> WHEN ARE THEY GOING TO FIX THE DAMN ZOOPHOBIA WEBSITE!!!!!!!!
> I WANNA READ THOSE COMICS AGAIN AND WHY ISNT IT A REAL TV SHOW YET!!!!?????


NEVER EVER
Though to be fair the artist, Vivienne, has been feeling really down of late. Too much stress ever since she released her Die Young animation. Lots of furry hate/stress from her video being taken down/site still down/a porn artist causing fans of hers to uproar after he drew one of her characters.
Its been a mess.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2014)

^Don't tell me that. Do NOT tell me that. I've been getting by on fanart for months now. Her recent journal seemed fairly optimistic, unless there have been more unpleasant developments since she posted it.^


Battlechili1 said:


> I like the way he writes too, although his morals and views on things are questionable in his works.


He doesn't have 'morals', only "rational self-interest" (An-JAP logic)


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> ^Don't tell me that. Do NOT tell me that. I've been getting by on fanart for months now. Her recent journal seemed fairly optimistic, unless there have been more unpleasant developments since she posted it.^
> 
> He doesn't have 'morals', only "rational self-interest" (An-JAP logic)


It was, although she did mention some negativity she's gotten and there was this Tumblr post posted on November 19:
http://vivziepop.tumblr.com/post/103025036514/im-actually-in-a-really-low-place-right-now
Although looking at her more recent posts she seems to be getting better.

What's "An-JAP logic"?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 27, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> It was, although she did mention some negativity she's gotten and there was this Tumblr post posted on November 19:
> http://vivziepop.tumblr.com/post/103025036514/im-actually-in-a-really-low-place-right-now
> Although looking at her more recent posts she seems to be getting better.
> 
> What's "An-JAP logic"?



Good to hear, I can calm down now. I'll keep drawing fanart then, for what little mine is worth 

If I have to explain, it's not fun anymore


----------

